# Investigator Mike Stockwell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*

*Michael Dale Stockwell*

Orange Beach Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 17, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 45
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/17/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Investigator Mike Stockwell was killed in a two-vehicle crash at the intersection of the Foley Beach Expressway and County Road 12, in Foley, at approximately 9:00 pm.

His unmarked department vehicle collided with another vehicle in the intersection. He succumbed to his injuries at the scene. The driver of the other vehicle was uninjured.

Investigator Stockwell had served in law enforcement for 20 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Billy Wilkins, Sr.
Orange Beach Police Department
4480 Orange Beach Blvd
Orange Beach, AL 36561

Phone: (251) 981-9777

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21835-investigator-michael-dale-stockwell#ixzz2fKhYQNcj


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

R.I.P. Investigator Stockwell


----------

